# dont know whether this link will work



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Theybeatme.wmv


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

They beat me. by kevin wilson 
never heard of this guy till a brother in aus sent me this, politically incorrect but hilarious song if like me your easily pleased, just enter this in a search engine


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Found loads of stuff on You Tube by Kevin Wilson, but nothing called "They beat me" Rug.
John


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

try this one john


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Aha, you found it! Well worth the effort, thankyou. Disappointed it didn't end the way I thought it would, hey ho. His daughter Jenny is good too !
John


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Watch this . . . 
Bast*rd
and let me know if you're not smiling at the end!
John


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

. . . or even this one
Face Book
Look out for the DILLIGAF Cafe!
John


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

yes she's brill 

when the daughter moved out recently tidied up the garage and found some of my old "blaster bates" cassetes got diverted then for about an hour trying to find a way of playing them , still great


----------

